# Luella at Target



## midnightlouise (Feb 23, 2006)

I just bought the cutest Luella Bartley t-shirt from Target if you can believe such a thing!  She is doing a line for them this spring & there are some nice pieces for great prices!  Here's the link if you guys want to check it out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





www.target.com/go

Has anyone else bought anything at their local store?  What did you think?


----------



## MissMarley (Feb 23, 2006)

i saw a tote by luella for target in a magazine- it had skulls and hearts all over it, and i have to have it- however, it hasn't been at my store yet and it's not online yet...so as soon as it comes out, it's mine!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Feb 23, 2006)

Some of that stuff is cute! Woo, I have a Target card too!


----------



## zoinksta (Feb 23, 2006)

i bought this cherry print shirt from the Luella Target collection, and people can't believe i got it from Target! The fit is awesome and i absolutely love the print.


----------



## moonrevel (Feb 23, 2006)

I NEED that tartan plaid dress.  But it's out of stock!!  I hope that means that it just hasn't come in yet or something, because I have now developed a sick insatiable desire for it.


----------



## Bunny77 (Feb 23, 2006)

I bought that cherry print skirt with three polo shirts (one red, one white and one blue).

I'm going back for the tartan plaid and the pink polka dot plaid. Maybe more too!  

Tar-jay is my store!!!!


----------



## glamella (Feb 25, 2006)

I bought a cute tee. I may buy the canvas bag in yellow.
\


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

cute!!


----------



## moonrevel (Mar 7, 2006)

If anyone is still interested in the Luella Target stuff, some of it is on sale in stores!  I went in today and got the black and white striped Bermuda shorts (I HATE shorts, but these are super cute) and the cherry logo polo for regular price, and the cherry print clutch and yellow hobo bag on sale!  Everything is so much nicer looking in store than on the website, and there seems to be a lot more of it in the stores.  Such an adorable collection, and a good price even when not on sale.


----------

